# Neanderthals from Tower of Babel



## atlashunter (May 8, 2011)

I'll never look at neanderthals the same way again.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

I don`t know about all that, but if you don`t believe that there are still Neandertals still around, tak a good look at pictures of Leonid Brezhnev. 

A Russian archaeologist brought this up when we were havin` a discussion once.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 8, 2011)

Hello Atlas, I can't recal what the book of jasher said about this tower but so many books were "reverse engineered". Within this story of the tower lies the foundation of Christianity. It is a spiritual picture of "religion". The whole of bible context builds from here. Orthodox so called Christianity has not a clue.


----------



## JFS (May 8, 2011)

atlashunter said:


>



After a point you just have to


----------



## pnome (May 9, 2011)

reminds me of..






Great book.  Movie not as good as the book, as per usual.


----------



## ambush80 (May 9, 2011)

Not even his British accent could make what he was saying sound intelligent.


----------



## dawg2 (May 9, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Not even his British accent could make what he was saying sound intelligent.



Nope.  But I always wondered where elephants came from LOL


----------



## ambush80 (May 9, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Nope.  But I always wondered where elephants came from LOL


   Now you know.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 11, 2011)

Nuts come in all shapes, sizes and denominations.


----------



## HawgJawl (May 16, 2011)

Genesis 11:5-7
But the Lord came down to see the city and the tower the people were building. "Look!" he said. "If they can accomplish this when they have just begun to take advantage of their common language and political unity, just think of what they will do later. Nothing will be impossible for them! Come let's go down and give them different languages. Then they won't be able to understand each other."

This story has always confused me in one respect.  Disregarding all of the most obvious points of debate, simply consider the subject of human advancement.  This story portrays God as wishing to hinder the same areas of human advancement that most Christians automatically credit to God.  Are advances in technology made solely by man or does God provide the wisdom for those advances?


----------



## atlashunter (May 16, 2011)

Not only that HJ but what was the advance in this case? Building a tower to heaven. The story reads as if God stopped them because he thought they could accomplish it. Yet we now have a better understanding of what is "up there". Wouldn't God have realized building their tower to get to heaven was futile? Sure doesn't appear so.

Along the same lines, when Jesus and others ascended up into the sky where exactly were they going?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 16, 2011)

Here lies the great mystery. There is a way unto man that seems right but in the end leads to destruction. OT stories are picturistic of things. In this case, it is a picture of religion. I will be back later


----------



## dawg2 (May 16, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Not only that HJ but what was the advance in this case? Building a tower to heaven. The story reads as if God stopped them because he thought they could accomplish it. Yet we now have a better understanding of what is "up there". Wouldn't God have realized building their tower to get to heaven was futile? Sure doesn't appear so.
> 
> Along the same lines, when Jesus and others ascended up into the sky where exactly were they going?



Sure it was futile.  It wasn't that they might succeed, it is that they "tried" to be like God.

As for where they went up there... who knows
<div style="background:#000000;width:440px;height:272px"><embed flashVars="" src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/182638/spirit_in_the_sky.swf" width="440" height="272" wmode="transparent" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" name="Metacafe_182638" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></div><div style="font-size:12px;">Spirit In The Sky - Watch the top videos of the week here</div></div>


----------



## HawgJawl (May 16, 2011)

The wisdom, innovation, creative inspiration, etc. for this specific "accomplishment" obviously did not come from God.  That is my point.


----------



## bullethead (May 16, 2011)

Just another good outdated story that lasted longer than the people it was meant for. As society advanced the stories did not. It is fascinating that for 5000 years mankind in that section of the world had such direct contact with god and his son and since then no one was inspired to write a darn thing as his word. What happened to all this direct involvement?


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 16, 2011)

It seems more clear he's saying they might actually get there. Thinking that it's just that they were "trying" is using your logic. The way we think of it today it is illogical to say you could get up high enough to make it to heaven because we know that "god's paradise" or whatever isn't actually up there, so using that logic, he COULDN'T have been talking literally.. But maybe he was... 

So a question a long those lines... Why do angels awalys come from the sky, and Jesus ascended upwards in to the sky. The sky has no literal  relation to "heaven".



dawg2 said:


> Sure it was futile.  It wasn't that they might succeed, it is that they "tried" to be like God.
> 
> As for where they went up there... who knows
> <div style="background:#000000;width:440px;height:272px"><embed flashVars="" src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/182638/spirit_in_the_sky.swf" width="440" height="272" wmode="transparent" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" name="Metacafe_182638" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"></embed></div><div style="font-size:12px;">Spirit In The Sky - Watch the top videos of the week here</div></div>


----------



## atlashunter (May 16, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Sure it was futile.  It wasn't that they might succeed, it is that they "tried" to be like God.



They were trying to physically get "up" to heaven. God does not behave in this story as if he knew their attempt was a complete waste of time. In fact he said "nothing will be impossible for them". Yet that isn't true is it? It's impossible to physically get yourself to heaven by building a tower isn't it? So why would God say nothing will be impossible for them?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 16, 2011)

The OT is full of stories that sort of tell a story, not so much exact but when one see's he can come to the point where he can say, I think I can see it. The whole of context in a nut shell is this. Mankind has been trying to build his own kingdom since the beginning. This is in direct opposition to the "Kingdom of God". It starts with Nimrod, Chp 10, I think. He was credited with "mighty". He was also credited with the first "kingdom".  This is competition against God's Kingdom and he alone is Almighty. He was called a mighty hunter which I suspect is an incorrect translation. I'll bet it should be "builder". He built all the cities that God said he would take away and give to his chosen. Everything in the NT builds from chp 10-12. Notice that the NT also records "I will take away what they have and give it to you". Now, What is the picture that the tower represents. Religion. The master motive behind religion is to make a name for oneself. Can one discipline himself to build up a good name for himself and then call it a work of God??? Just look at puffed up religious around you. They are not capable of not exploiting anything they do. Everything is done for man to see. They visit the sick, only so they can tell all their friends what they have done. etc, etc, etc. Just as the Pharasees had religion mastered, nothing was impossible for them. They displayed quite the impressive goal. So God scattered them and confounded religion. This is why there is so much corruptness, disunity, sexual misconduct, christian divorce, bickering, hate, devisive interpretations of the bible. Now we are in a time of waiting as he gathers back his chosen ones. As he "calls them out" like Abrham was "called out". So what was going on. Look at why Abrham is the father of our faith. God promised, Iwill make a name for you as opposed to them "making a name for themselves. He said, I will be with you, as opposed to them "getting to God". And he said, I will build you a city, as opposed to them "building themselves a city". So Abraham left this man made religion where man builds his own kingdom and left on a journey of faith, [the obedience that comes from faith] where God is the builder of everything, the "kingdom of God" All of the remainder of the bible springs from chp 11 and 12, Chapter 11 means nothing without chp 12


----------



## DCHunter (May 16, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Not even his British accent could make what he was saying sound intelligent.



Your mistaking an Australian accent for a British one doesn't make you sound intelligent either.


----------



## atlashunter (May 16, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> Your mistaking an Australian accent for a British one doesn't make you sound intelligent either.





He's British. Even my Australian wife says it's a British accent.


----------



## ambush80 (May 16, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> Your mistaking an Australian accent for a British one doesn't make you sound intelligent either.





atlashunter said:


> He's British. Even my Australian wife says it's a British accent.



Is this the appropriate time for an "I know you are but what am I?"

If I believed in a talking donkey would I sound intelligent to you?


----------



## HawgJawl (May 17, 2011)

Does God provide man with the wisdom to advance the human race or does it come from man?


----------



## dawg2 (May 17, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> ...If I believed in a talking donkey would I sound intelligent to you?



A laughing one maybe...


----------



## slightly grayling (May 17, 2011)

Discover Magazine had an intriguing artical about this recently. Genitic mapping has helped shed some light on our heritage.    Outside of African natives, most of us contain 1-4% Neanderthal with the highest % being in Paupa New Guinea and northern Europe.   They are discovering that instead of one lineage, there were several species of humanoid living simultaneously.


----------



## DCHunter (May 21, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Is this the appropriate time for an "I know you are but what am I?"
> 
> If I believed in a talking donkey would I sound intelligent to you?



Ok, so he's a british guy with an Australian accent. My Australian wife says its Australian.


----------



## DCHunter (May 21, 2011)

slightly grayling said:


> Discover Magazine had an intriguing artical about this recently. Genitic mapping has helped shed some light on our heritage.    Outside of African natives, most of us contain 1-4% Neanderthal with the highest % being in Paupa New Guinea and northern Europe.   They are discovering that instead of one lineage, there were several species of humanoid living simultaneously.



I've always thought this to be the case even without the scientist's research. It just seemed impossible for there not to have been some interbreeding going on.


----------



## ambush80 (May 21, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> I'll never look at neanderthals the same way again.





DCHunter said:


> Ok, so he's a british guy with an Australian accent. My Australian wife says its Australian.



Cue video:

"Hi. Uh, Australian Man.  Where did he come form?  Uh, did he evolve or did he come from somewhere else? Uh, the answer, believe it or not lies in the Tower of London."


----------



## slightly grayling (May 24, 2011)

Even more intriguing is that the article states they know Neanderthal/Modern Homo Sapiens  had a lot of contact in the middle east.  Although not for the Fundamentalists, it wouldn't take too big of a leap to answer a lot of questions raised in Genesis..





DCHunter said:


> I've always thought this to be the case even without the scientist's research. It just seemed impossible for there not to have been some interbreeding going on.


----------

